# Rinsing Guys



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Did anyone catch that show last night about women who get guys to buy them stuff...

other than the obvious 'mugs' comments, i almost spat my drink out when one of the rinsers mentioned she used to wear an eyepatch!

One of the girls, a glamour model called Danika seemed to be doing rather well out of it, but i can't get my head around what kind of guy would buy a girl a a cartier watch just for kicks.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

That girl who went to new york really could have been in real trouble if the film crew wasn't there. The guy was trying it on so much.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

mini-eggs said:


> That girl who went to new york really could have been in real trouble if the film crew wasn't there. The guy was trying it on so much.


Agreed, and she was still trying to get that LV bag from him.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I seem to find these type of women when I'm out for a drink... we just used to call the gold diggers back in the day... :lol:

spot them a mile away, skany clothes, too much make up, terrible nails and skin, t1ts hanging out, and usually there first 2 questions are:

can i have a drink?
how much do you earn?

jog on love.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

That dirty old man paying £50 to skype with the half decent one and her ugly sister :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Watched it yesterday on 4OD

Can't believe that bloke that paid however much it was to be told he was inadequate etc... :doublesho

Tbh I kinda think fairplay to them if there are blokes out there willing to buy them stuff then why not? Not something I could do personally though.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Did anyone catch that show last night about women who get guys to buy them stuff...
> 
> other than the obvious 'mugs' comments, i almost spat my drink out when one of the rinsers mentioned she used to wear an eyepatch!
> 
> One of the girls, a glamour model called Danika seemed to be doing rather well out of it, *but i can't get my head around what kind of guy would buy a girl a a cartier watch just for kicks.*


A guy who wants laid, that's what type of guy!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Rinsing guys huh?

How overt is this rinsing? are they withholding everything or are they sleeping with the men?

One is prostitution. The other is a rape charge waiting to happen. And it will be her fault.

Mind you, if they have nothing more going for them, then making the best of what you have is admirable i suppose.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watched a bit of it.... I really can't believe there are idiots out there spending money on these tramps...and getting nothing in return!?!?

why on earth would you buy some underwear for a girl, knowing that you would never see her in, or out of it!? what fun can there be in that!?

and do you think I could start it... :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Surely a guy who buys stuff for a woman, and never gets anything in return, is called a husband


----------

